# Sourdough Rye Bread



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 5, 2021)

After 3 not so great attempts at rye finally got a good one.  Huge thanks to Bob, 

 bregent
 for getting me through this!  Also did my regular one.  Took few days to get starter up to speed as it been couple months since fed it. 












Also got some mash going.  Love this color from some blue corn.  I have 3 different types of Inkbird thermometers and none work very good around induction.  My old Mavericks never had a problem.  Ordered some new probes for them.  Been a busy morning!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh man Brian! I want a warm slab of that with some melty butter. Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice bread........more details on the mash please


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks great, Brian! Sour dough Rye is what I want to do for couple of month already.... Never done it before.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 5, 2021)

Beautiful looking bread.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 5, 2021)

I bought the dough maker to make pizza, I made the home made bacon and I am about to plant the heirloom tomatoes.  I NEED to make that.  Details...please.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 5, 2021)

Pass the warm bread and butter please! Sure looks good!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 5, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> I bought the dough maker to make pizza, I made the home made bacon and I am about to plant the heirloom tomatoes.  I NEED to make that.  Details...please.


Do you have a starter?  I know people say the best starter is homemade but I bought mine from breadtopia and it taste darn good to me and ready to bake in few days.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice bread........more details on the mash please


Its a mash in of yellow corn, blue corn, rye and barley.  Cooling it now. Going to make some mighty fine beer.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 5, 2021)

Alright Brian, sign me up brother!! That looks fantastic. Congrats on nailing one and kudos to 

 bregent
  for pointing you in the right direction.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 5, 2021)

Got to tell you making sourdough and homebrewing things you have to love to do.  Just finished up brew 8 hours later.  Only 2 more to do.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks good

My starter is ready, hope mine comes out good like yours.


----------



## bregent (Mar 5, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> After 3 not so great attempts at rye finally got a good one.



Looks like it turned out great. How was the flavor?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 5, 2021)

bregent said:


> Looks like it turned out great. How was the flavor?


Very good.  Just what I been wanting.  Going to be carbing it up tomorrow.  Rye toast, eggs and saved some brisket for hash!


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 5, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Do you have a starter?  I know people say the best starter is homemade but I bought mine from breadtopia and it taste darn good to me and ready to bake in few days.



I don't but will look into it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 5, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> My starter is ready, hope mine comes out good like yours.



This the recipe Bob made for me.  I used spelt flour for the wheat.  I added 2 Tbsp of vital wheat gluten.





__





						BakersCalc
					

Create and share baking formulas




					www.bakerscalc.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 5, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> I don't but will look into it.


There are a lot of recipes out there to make starters.  I had trouble with the one I did and wanted to get baking so I just ordered.  There are several bakers here better than I am that can help.  I can give you a couple processes that I use when you ready.


----------

